# Fema Camp In Dallas?



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my friend in Dallas says there is a Fema Camp being built by his house (i could probably get him to text some pics of it)
anyone else see it or wonder WTH? 
found some other stuff about Fema camps all over the country as well online..


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

welcome to the new world order ,all the conspiratorial doubters will tell us now is the time to put on our tin foil hats


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

apparently they sent him stuff in the mail saying thats what it is and also saying soon they are going to have to do drills lining up going into it.
(can maybe get him to text me pics of that too)


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Pick up that can citizen.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

what is a FEMA camp ?


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> what is a FEMA camp ?


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...ww.yellowbullet.com/forum/showthread.php&_rdr


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> apparently they sent him stuff in the mail saying thats what it is and also saying soon tilling to have to do drills lining up going into it.
> (can maybe get him to text me pics of that too)


Very hard to believe. But have him scan it to you in a email and post it up.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> apparently they sent him stuff in the mail saying thats what it is and also saying soon they are going to have to do drills lining up going into it.
> (can maybe get him to text me pics of that too)


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr O Bama promised his loyal subjects that he would close GTMO before his first election. Sounds like he plans on keeping his promise by moving all the bad actors to Denton. 

Sad - sad - sad...... the man is a walking contradiction...


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

H.R. 645
A recent claim is that House Resolution 645 from 2009's 111th Congress authorizes the creation of FEMA concentration camps. There really is a H.R. 645[8], and a careful reading of the bill shows that they are making camps and that FEMA is involved. However, anyone with reading comprehension beyond the average third grader will notice that the bill is to authorize the creation of refugee camps for humanitarian assistance and temporary housing after disasters (and "other appropriate uses"), and that FEMA is only involved in the sense that the locations of the camps are set up along FEMA's districts. Furthermore, the camps for practicing responses to national disasters are with coordination between federal, state, and local authorities. The reason you don't have private access to the camps is that they're on military installations, which are generally not open to the public. Not scary.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> apparently they sent him stuff in the mail saying thats what it is and also saying soon they are going to have to do drills lining up going into it.
> (can maybe get him to text me pics of that too)


Please provide pics of the mailers if you can. 
I would like to see them force people into these drills...guaranteed to end poorly


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

yakfisher said:


> guaranteed to end poorly


For both sides.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

MikeS2942 said:


> H.R. 645
> A recent c is that house Resolution 645 from 2009's 111th Congress authorizes the creation of FEMA concentration camps. There really is a H.R. 645[8], and a careful reading of the bill shows that they are making camps and that FEMA is involved. However, anyone with reading comprehension beyond the average third grader will notice that the bill is to authorize the creation of refugee camps for humanitarian assistance and temporary housing after disasters (and "other appropriate uses"), and that FEMA is only involved in the sense that the locations of the camps are set up along FEMA's districts. Furthermore, the camps for practicing responses to national disasters are with coordination between federal, state, and local authorities. The reason you don't have private access to the camps is that they're on military installations, which are generally not open to the public. Not scary.


The only disaster happening in dallas is the cowboys.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

MikeS2942 said:


> H.R. 645
> A recent claim is that House Resolution 645 from 2009's 111th Congress authorizes the creation of FEMA concentration camps. There really is a H.R. 645[8], and a careful reading of the bill shows that they are making camps and that FEMA is involved. However, anyone with reading comprehension beyond the average third grader will notice that the bill is to authorize the creation of refugee camps for humanitarian assistance and temporary housing after disasters (and "other appropriate uses"), and that FEMA is only involved in the sense that the locations of the camps are set up along FEMA's districts. Furthermore, the camps for practicing responses to national disasters are with coordination between federal, state, and local authorities. The reason you don't have private access to the camps is that they're on military installations, which are generally not open to the public. Not scary.


Humanitarian camps .. isn't that what Auschwitz was considered by Hitler? Our government is out to get us and they do it in plain open sight. Amazing that this could be passed and anyone would be gullible enough to believe this hogwash.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing to see here. Keep moving.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Can't wait for the UN troops to come in my neighborhood . Love me a good turkey shoot.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

MikeS2942 said:


> H.R. 645
> A recent claim is that House Resolution 645 from 2009's 111th Congress authorizes the creation of FEMA concentration camps. There really is a H.R. 645[8], and a careful reading of the bill shows that they are making camps and that FEMA is involved. However, anyone with reading comprehension beyond the average third grader will notice that the bill is to authorize the creation of refugee camps for humanitarian assistance and temporary housing after disasters (and "other appropriate uses"), and that FEMA is only involved in the sense that the locations of the camps are set up along FEMA's districts. Furthermore, the camps for practicing responses to national disasters are with coordination between federal, state, and local authorities. The reason you don't have private access to the camps is that they're on military installations, which are generally not open to the public. Not scary.


They are damned if they do and damned if they don't


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> Can't wait for the UN troops to come in my neighborhood . Love me a good turkey shoot.


Sir, we've come for your guns.

Here, let me give you the bullets first!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

MikeS2942 said:


> H.R. 645
> A recent claim is that House Resolution 645 from 2009's 111th Congress authorizes the creation of FEMA concentration camps. There really is a H.R. 645[8], and a careful reading of the bill shows that they are making camps and that FEMA is involved. However, anyone with reading comprehension beyond the average third grader will notice that the bill is to authorize the creation of refugee camps for humanitarian assistance and temporary housing after disasters (and "other appropriate uses"), and that FEMA is only involved in the sense that the locations of the camps are set up along FEMA's districts. Furthermore, the camps for practicing responses to national disasters are with coordination between federal, state, and local authorities. The reason you don't have private access to the camps is that they're on military installations, which are generally not open to the public. Not scary.


No way. It's evil I tell you. Finally caught them in the act. Wont be long and they will be collecting humans for the reeducation process. I plan on volunterering. Momma always told me to get plenty of education.
Time to sit in the corner and break out the tin foil hats.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

New digs for the mojados coming in.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Last fall when the Gov was sending 1,000's of illegal border jumper "kids" all around the country. FEMA intended on using a vacant school to house a few hundred of them in the N. Dallas area. It made the news, and the residents showed up in force. I'm sure the little illegals still ended up in the area. Probably a tad more spread out.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

gunsmoke11 said:


> The only disaster happening in dallas is the cowboys.


I take it this is coming from another Texan Hater......

how was your season last yr dummy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

when you terds get to the second rd of the playoffs.....let me know..till then keep on hating:brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That has not stopped. I heard just a week or so ago still seeing a 1000 a day or a week. Cant remember.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Fly a drone over it and post up some photos.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> I take it this is coming from another Texan Hater......
> 
> how was your season last yr dummy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> when you terds get to the second rd of the playoffs.....let me know..till then keep on hating:brew2::brew2::brew2:


It is probably "the Jerrah's" new halfway house for suspended players, free agents and future draft picks. :dance:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

gunsmoke11 said:


> The only disaster happening in dallas is the cowboys.


Hey buddy!! That's taking it a little far now don't you think? This was a fun, good feel kind of thread til then.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\>

I think your buddy is a lying whackjob.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

:rotfl:


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

troutslayer said:


> I take it this is coming from another Texan Hater......
> 
> how was your season last yr dummy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> when you terds get to the second rd of the playoffs.....let me know..till then keep on hating:brew2::brew2::brew2:


Just bc a comment is made about a certain team doesnt mean someones all of a sudden for a team that you assume :headknock


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Send the pics and info to Alex Jones infowars.com He be out there with the bullhorn lol


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

got a little more info saw a video (my friend drove by it and filmed it)of what they are building and its not much just a huge cleared space surrounded by fencing with razor wire with lots of construction going on. really looks like it could be anything imo

it appears the letter was delivered in person(at their door) a few days ago and they no longer have it


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, that's a fully convenient, losing the letter.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> apparently they sent him stuff in the mail saying thats what it is and also saying soon they are going to have to do drills lining up going into it.
> (can maybe get him to text me pics of that too)


Lol!


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sharkbait been on a rolll getting the 2coolers attention...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Does it have train tracks that dead end into it?


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

SOUNDS LIKE A GYMKHANA TRACK BEING MADE FOR KEN BLOCK MAYBE???:brew2:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Google JADE HELM 15.

http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/2...-law-civil-war-and-red-list-extraction-drill/

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jade+helm+15

.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

A guy on the internet knows a guy who says he saw something...
Call me a skeptic but I'll bet against it being true.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I need to get me some stock in tinfoil hats.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

FEMA death camp? Really?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> FEMA death camp? Really?


Dam skippy! Just read the letters they received. Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

FWIW, just drove by a lot being cleared here in Beaumont with a sign calling it a FEMA Detention Project. This was earlier today but haven't had a chance to research it. It is near the corner of 11th st and Hwy69 south.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Srice said:


> FWIW, just drove by a lot being cleared here in Beaumont with a sign calling it a FEMA Detention Project. This was earlier today but haven't had a chance to research it. It is near the corner of 11th st and Hwy69 south.


On the left off 124 just before 11th?


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep, that's it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Srice said:


> Yep, that's it.


Been a while since I been that way on 124. I'll stop by on the way home tomorrow to check it out myself.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's a quiz for the 2 cool braintrust. How many armed citizens are there in the United States? We will total count guns later. Just armed households for now.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Srice said:


> FWIW, just drove by a lot being cleared here in Beaumont with a sign calling it a FEMA Detention Project. This was earlier today but haven't had a chance to research it. It is near the corner of 11th st and Hwy69 south.


It is a storm water project

http://www.fema.gov/media-library/assets/documents/98089

most all counties, citys and drainage districts apply for money from FEMA for projects.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> It is a storm water project
> 
> http://www.fema.gov/media-library/assets/documents/98089
> 
> most all counties, citys and drainage districts apply for money from FEMA for projects.


That little RV park will definitely benefit from that. I don't think a single RV made it through that flash flood last summer.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's the counterpart for Operation Jade Helm, when they need space to keep everyone.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

check out u tube jessie ventura,,,,looks like he's on the ball now,,,course its just for a 'practice' drill for disasters,,,just be looking out for a red X in front of people's houses,,,thats,,,next


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

FEMA has announced that they will only provide help to states that agree with global warming.

If I ever end up in one of their camps it won't be voluntary so I have only this to say:






:rotfl:


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

I've heard they are putting listening devices in our cheese .... saw it on TV


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

the "FEMA camps" people claim are in Lubbock are cotton seed oil factories.....idiots


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it will be a camp to house all the gar killing bow fisherman that dump fish at the ramp!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

troutslayer said:


> I take it this is coming from another Texan Hater......
> 
> how was your season last yr dummy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> when you terds get to the second rd of the playoffs.....let me know..till then keep on hating:brew2::brew2::brew2:


I cant say anything. My city New Orleans sucks 2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Heard they are building large FEMA ovens in the burbs. Pizza my ***.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Funny thing about stuff like this the two extreme sides. there is the side that finds a conspiracy in everything (tinfoil hat wearers) and the ones who say the .gov never does anything bad.

Y'all are both wrong.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Funny thing about stuff like this the two extreme sides. there is the side that finds a conspiracy in everything (tinfoil hat wearers) and the ones who say the .gov never does anything bad.
> 
> Y'all are both wrong.


I'd be very suprised if anyone on this thread believes that the govt never does anything wrong. And I dont think calling BS on FEMA concentration camps is extreme.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

My sources say those are Soylent Green processing plants...

PS
I like the heavy gauge industrial aluminum foil.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

cuzn dave said:


> My sources say those are Soylent Green processing plants...
> 
> PS
> I like the heavy gauge industrial aluminum foil.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

As soon-to-be soylent green....I am gonna come back and give you nay sayers a case of violent diarrhea that will last for at least six months....sad3sm

You didn't think that stuff in a BigMac was actually beef, did you ?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hum.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

JLC52315 said:


> Just bc a comment is made about a certain team doesnt mean someones all of a sudden for a team that you assume :headknock


This is true. I was a Cowboy hater long before the Texans were a team. Heck, long before most of todays players were born. Jackie Smith, love that guy.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

donf said:


> Here's a quiz for the 2 cool braintrust. How many armed citizens are there in the United States? We will total count guns later. Just armed households for now.


WAG, 50 million?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> Here's a quiz for the 2 cool braintrust. How many armed citizens are there in the United States? We will total count guns later. Just armed households for now.


Pretty sure I read somewhere that 30% of the households in the USA had at least one gun in them...meaning over 2/3 of the households have NO guns.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

MikeS2942 said:


> H.R. 645
> A recent claim is that House Resolution 645 from 2009's 111th Congress authorizes the creation of FEMA concentration camps. There really is a H.R. 645[8], and a careful reading of the bill shows that they are making camps and that FEMA is involved. However, anyone with reading comprehension beyond the average third grader will notice that the bill is to authorize the creation of refugee camps for humanitarian assistance and temporary housing after disasters (and "other appropriate uses"), and that FEMA is only involved in the sense that the locations of the camps are set up along FEMA's districts. Furthermore, the camps for practicing responses to national disasters are with coordination between federal, state, and local authorities. The reason you don't have private access to the camps is that they're on military installations, which are generally not open to the public. Not scary.


That's what makes it scary....


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

boom! said:


> Does it have train tracks that dead end into it?


^^^ this ^^^


----------

